# " I forgot to empty out the hopper FULL of salt"



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

This salter holds about 3+ good size loader buckets of salt from my 928 cat. We didnt end up getting any snow and like the title says, sooooooo............... 4-5 hours of labor with a jack hammer we got it out.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Lets try uploading again


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

At least you have a jackhammer! When we forgot a few years back we had to use a spud bar


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Next time try a few gallons of blue washer fluid.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you take a few gallons of windshield washer fluid and let it soak awhile it will loosen it up .Next time.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry 2COR517 for the echo.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

or use treated salt, and never worry about it again. we let salt sit in the hopper for days or weeks sometimes.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Hope you had a good reason to forget about the salt. Wine Women or Song. Which One


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Been there and done that before


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

That blows!!!!!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ya use treated salt. I sh!t you not, I spun out a hopper full in July of this past year.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BSDeality;1429563 said:


> or use treated salt, and never worry about it again. we let salt sit in the hopper for days or weeks sometimes.


Ive had Magic and straight salt freeze up on me when it's real cold.Not really a good practice unless you know the temps in advance and you want to throw the dice.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

tuney443;1429940 said:


> Ive had Magic and straight salt freeze up on me when it's real cold.Not really a good practice unless you know the temps in advance and you want to throw the dice.


must have been wet or not treated properly, i've had one bad batch in the last 6 years.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

oh thats fun. Town guys did that last week. They just un bolted it from the frame and dumped it upside down with the loaders. Great way to mess up a new salt body.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

*HOT WATER will dissolve it . been there , done that . *


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Thats when you wish you had a heated garage.....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Couple of electric space heaters and some plywood over the top works too. 
4-5 hrs yikes!!!. Someone didn't get their wheaties.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

i keep mine in the heated shop been there done that broke a conveyer to so now its in the shop with them when loaded


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Just put it in the heated shop overnight and it will spin out in the morning. I personally don't think treated salt is worth the premium. We leave straight salt in our site check truck all winter long and don't have any problems.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

RepoMan1968;1430071 said:


> *HOT WATER will dissolve it . been there , done that . *


What he said...go to a coin car wash and soak it down with warm water...quick and easy...no mess to clean up either...


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm a freak about not leaving salt in the hopper even though I have two heated shops. Well I left about a half yard in hopper by accident the other day. Left 65 degree heated shop the other day, plowed for a few hours in 8 degrees, went to the in town shop to load salt. Prior to loading salt I always make sure spreader starts and conveyor/ spinner turn. Spreader started but wouldn't turn. Pulled in shop and after 20 minutes of thinking clutch was frozen again I realized that little bit of salt was frozen in from snow residue, etc. beat on it with a spud, crowbar, etc and nothing. Ended up turning a connecting shaft with a pipe wrench and finally breaking free frozen crude. Lessoned learned yet again


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey guys, one other thing..........My spreader is a Hiniker stainless with a removeable spinner unit allowing hook ups to trailers etc with spreader still in. Best thing about this is when I do have left over salt in spreader I want to dump I just remove the spinner unit and turn on conveyer and the salt just pours out into a pile instead of spinning all over hell or having to make aplywood walls to contain it. How many of you use this unit and have found this feature really cool?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Eronningen;1430683 said:


> Hey guys, one other thing..........My spreader is a Hiniker stainless with a removeable spinner unit allowing hook ups to trailers etc with spreader still in. Best thing about this is when I do have left over salt in spreader I want to dump I just remove the spinner unit and turn on conveyer and the salt just pours out into a pile instead of spinning all over hell or having to make aplywood walls to contain it. How many of you use this unit and have found this feature really cool?


dittos on the salt dogg , nice feature . I also take it inside with me overnite .


----------



## martincare29 (Jan 5, 2012)

tuney443;1429940 said:


> Ive had Magic and straight salt freeze up on me when it's real cold.Not really a good practice unless you know the temps in advance and you want to throw the dice.


I would agree with you i have had treated salt frezz up on our guys before we never load up any of our v box spreaders untill the time comes to fling it.

I have had salt frezz up and we used our heated powerwasher to free it up into chunks we could throw out it sucks for sure


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Eronningen;1430683 said:


> Hey guys, one other thing..........My spreader is a Hiniker stainless with a removeable spinner unit allowing hook ups to trailers etc with spreader still in. Best thing about this is when I do have left over salt in spreader I want to dump I just remove the spinner unit and turn on conveyer and the salt just pours out into a pile instead of spinning all over hell or having to make aplywood walls to contain it. How many of you use this unit and have found this feature really cool?


Vbox or clip on??? With a clip on we always just turn down the spinner, and up the auger. Hit the high idle and let it go. The pile is no bigger than 5ft, and its a pile.


----------

